# They're BACK! Brown Bear Live Cam



## Bonker (Aug 12, 2013)

Sweet! My new all-day cam in the lab at work


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

I love this cam! So much more exciting then walrus cam.


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

they are really something on the beach taking their naps! i wonder if a killer whale hunts walruses cause he/she couldn't his on that beach. lee s.



SteamboatBORN said:


> I love this cam! So much more exciting then walrus cam.


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

i saw this live, the rangers said there are thousands of salmon still on the way which surprised me cause i thought the up river run was mostly over in early june last year. (and there still is a big feast in august when the salmon float down the river and accumulate, floating and an easy catch. lee s.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sTGz3SxLnk

i made a messing around effects of a live capture i made. she is the same bear that i caught last year and made a clip.

2015 - she can catch better than me! lee s.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMD2JnUZGZw&feature=youtu.be

2014
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Di3UsmGLaQk


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

what is the value of clean water?

you can see bears swimming with an underwater live cam, LOL! lee s.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3391ezMbno


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

July 7, 10:39 pacific time, there are 2 salmon jumping every second (no exaggeration). i have to go to work, if anyone is around please post if you see the same and/or when it stopped. the bears are so full they cannot eat anymore. also this year it seems they have the cam on a auto program to swing. last year trusted "mods" controlled the cams. i think a mod still can log in and operate the cam but when no one is the cam goes into auto mode. lee s.

Katmai Brown Bears and Salmon Feast


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

july 7, 2015, 10:54 am pacific time. (i'm going to get fired! lee s)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hk0-AqHvSyk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

July 7, 2:18 mountain time - just watched for a few minutes counted 8 or 9 in the air at one time... Crazy. I too am going to get fired, Thanks Lee.

Brian


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

The Inexperienced! this poor guy/gal!

July 7, 2015 11:54 am pacific - lee s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GddTaED_03c


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

*Katmai National Park up for Corporate Development*

Katmai National Park up for Corporate Development. 

aren't there a few places left on Earth we can mark as no Corporate development? lee s.

please give your official comment to the National Park Service here:
Katmai National Park up for Corporate Development.


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

here is a "new" LIVE cast i ran into, (new to me). 
*
WildEarth*
*Our mission is to provide people around the world with immersive experiences in nature.
WildEarth is a dedicated LIVE wildlife platform that focuses on connecting people to animals.*


here is a LIVE cast i was watching and made a short screen capture. WildEarth has Game Rangers that drive through wildlife areas with live cam and they narrate. i really like this channel! lee s.

Our Sunset Safari runs 3 hours from 1500 - 1800 local time, so we head out at 09:00 AM ET, 6:00 AM PT

Our Sunrise Safari runs 3 hours from 0630 - 0930 local time, so we head out at 00:30 AM ET, 21:30 PM PT

"may not be suitable for children" lee s.​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6O3NN2UZJQ

if you go to their channel not during a LIVE cast (hours above) you will see highlights 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReUM2KhCprc


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

this WildEarth live casting is one of the most interesting feeds i've ever seen! i think you'll really like it! (lee s)


----------

